
How Duolingo models language learning - wcbeard10
http://making.duolingo.com/how-we-learn-how-you-learn
======
chillacy
Pretty cool to see them innovating on the spaced repetition front. I'm around
halfway through my second course (finished esperanto, now french), and I'm
very grateful for such a high quality, free course. That said I recently
started supplementing with the Pimsleur audio courses because the main
weakness of duolingo is a severe lack of listening / speaking comprehension.

------
coreyp_1
I just wish that they would update their Windows app. :(

